# Mein neuestes Projekt -- Kakteen im Weinfass



## Ikulas (31. Juli 2014)

http://www.bildercache.de/anzeige.html?dateiname=20140731-120123-850.jpg
http://www.bildercache.de/anzeige.html?dateiname=20140731-121036-207.jpg
http://www.bildercache.de/anzeige.html?dateiname=20140731-121059-275.jpg
http://www.bildercache.de/anzeige.html?dateiname=20140731-121127-233.jpg
http://www.bildercache.de/anzeige.html?dateiname=20140731-121151-475.jpg
http://www.bildercache.de/anzeige.html?dateiname=20140731-121217-515.jpg


----------



## ina1912 (31. Juli 2014)

Das sieht ganz bezaubernd aus, Beate!  Ist ne nette Idee, das in ein Weinfass zu pflanzen. Wie hast Du denn die Drainage gelöst?
lg ina


----------



## Ikulas (1. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Ina,

Danke !

Der Aufbau ist folgender:

- Löcher ins Weinfass (das ist klar ;-))
- Dann habe ich unten 25 kg Kies reingeschüttet (das Fass ist ca. 40 cm hoch und hat einen Durchmesser von etwa 70 cm)
- Pflanzvlies drüber
- den Rand des Fasses habe ich mit einer Folie etwas geschützt
- dann das Substrat rein und hier liegt auch der Schlüssel. Das Substrat ist bei mir eine Mischung aus 20 kg spezielles Substrat ohne Feinanteil von Vulkatec, 20 kg Lavastreu, 20 kg Kakteenerde mit höherem Feinanteil und das dann mit Pflanzerde aufgefüllt.
- nach dem EInfpflanzen der Kakteen habe ich nochmals eine Schicht Lavastreu drüber (nochmals 5 kg).

Nachdem ich das Fass bepflanzt habe, kam bei uns tagelanger heftiger Regen  (wie soll es auch anders sein ;-)). Und von Staunässe kann ich nichts festellen.
Im Winter wird das ganze dann mit einem Dach geschützt.


----------

